# anyone do half public and half homeschool?



## RStelle

My town only has full day kindergarten, and I am not thrilled about the idea of sending my 5 year old away from 7am to 3pm 5 days a week next year. I have been thinking about doing like 50 -50 mix of public school and homeschooling, but don't really know where to start. Has anyone had any luck getting their school on board with this? She loves school right now but the preschool program in our town is only 9 hours a week and she is totally burned out by the end of it, I know she is going to do a lot of growing between now and next year, but that many hours of school just seems crazy!


----------



## Ethan M

That many hours of school for kindergarten children seems insane. You should talk to other parents, form a group and raise your concerns to the school authorities. I am sure the school would listen to concerned parents.


----------



## sca1een

but will the school allow it? i heard lots of stories when the school stuff treated homeschooled kids differently..it looks like they do not like homeschooling


----------

